# Breeding for One Loft Races



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I just found this on my computer. I copied somewhere and I can't remember where....thought I'd share it. I think it refers (SA) to South Africa yet a most of it applys to anywhere I'd think.

A. Early performing maturity is a must (the biggest SA handicap)

B. Family history to handle heat and headwind

C. If you buy a super racer mate it to a super breeder it’s a short cut
because two super 

racers in a new mating are unproved as breeders.

D. Multiple world class performance pedigree for at least 4 generations


E. Exceptional health & exceptional orientation comes from multiple 

performers at the distance

F. Focus on Exceptional respiratory health 

G. Without exceptional orientation your baby will stray the minute it
flies on its own

H. A Strong middle distance pedigree matched to a long distance
pedigree 

should retain a better all-round result to not go plodding only

I. We need an advance immune system to compliment the fighting spirit

J. Without fighting spirit your baby will not handle the jump at the
distance to the final

K. Without strength of character your baby will be bullied at the feed
and water and in the perch.

L. Create a First cross from two line bred or very inbred pigeons

M. Or use a crossbreed hybrid with a very inbred pigeon

N. Or use a ¾ cross back to your winning foundation

O. Breed to obtain an unusually narrow tail attachment (one tail
feather)

P. One parent in the mating straight longer deeper keel (even a little
bony)

Q. Mate shorter keel to a longer keel

R. ‘’Rounder’’ pear shape / apple shape effect of the body on the other
partner especially from the front (aerodynamic)

S. A drop down from the vent bones to the keel in one partner, on the
same level in the other

T. Must have notable spaces between the primaries especially the outer
4 primaries

U. One partner’s wing should cover exceptionally on the back

V. Not two birds with very long wings together

W. Breed for an umbrella wing design it handles thick air in headwinds
better

X. The outer 4 primaries need not be of equal length, neither the 10th
flight (o.k. if it does)

Y. A step-up of the wing flights at the primaries is not a must, but a
step down from the primaries to the secondary’s has a low hit-rate

Z. Preferably a Short arm that connects the wing to the body, but the
quality of the muscle extending from the 

greater pectorals is more important than the shortness of the arm - Who
shovels?

AA. Superior muscle quality not muscle mass

BB. It’s the strength of the heart muscles that does the job

CC. Not two pigeons with large pupils together (small/ medium pupils with
immediate reaction from shade to light)

DD. The position of the tongue must lie down in one pigeon when the beak is
continually opened

EE. Wriggler babies are better fighters but some families are naturally
calmer pigeons.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

raftree3 said:


> I just found this on my computer. I copied somewhere and I can't remember where....thought I'd share it. I think it refers (SA) to South Africa yet a most of it applys to anywhere I'd think.
> 
> A. Early performing maturity is a must (the biggest SA handicap)
> 
> ...


Many good points! whether your breeding for single loft races or for general club racing. The points about the wings and types of muscle to breed for would give you good to excellant birds for one loft races and would also produce good middle distance birds. But if your wanting to be competative at longer races I believe you need to look and a different body structure and wing type.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Good tips for sure for any type of racing, I see my loft as a one loft race this year, I am testing my birds against my others, Figuring out where the good breeders are so I have observed a lot of the above points at play, ie birds that get bullied are last out into the sky, due to a lack of food I suppose, Im a soft touch though, They get a little extra corn from my hand.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

raftree3 said:


> I just found this on my computer. I copied somewhere and I can't remember where....thought I'd share it. I think it refers (SA) to South Africa yet a most of it applys to anywhere I'd think.
> 
> A. Early performing maturity is a must (the biggest SA handicap)
> 
> ...



Interesting list of widely held theories.

Now, where I always come up short, is finding the data that confirms or supports any of these different ideas, to the point where they are no longer really theories. 

Here is a radical concept I can't seem to get out of my head, maybe I should call it the Warren Smith theory ? I am still formulating it in my head, if those voices would shut up for a day or two, I might actually be able to hear myself think, and present it in some articulate fashion at some point in the future.

Here it is in rough unpolished state.

*Warren Smith Theory -* as of today and this hour, subject to modification

*Forget all about such lists of do's and don't and likes and dislikes, and various physical traits we should breed for etc. Let your own personal loft be your One Loft Race and the races your chief design tool, not some arbitrary list of likes and dislikes and various biases we pick up over the decades. Your "Winners" will tell you what traits are important, as they obviously have them. That is if you have applied enough selective pressure on what you define as a "Winner".*

That in a nut shell, is my selection of the fittest for procreation theory. My personal preferred breeding method is to select from the #1 and #2 maybe #3 Champion Bird for my loft, and hopefully will also just happen to be the #1 and #2 & #3 Champion Bird for my club and combine levels as well, for future breeding. A bird in the prizes in say 8 out of 8 events, is the type of bird I seek and retain for breeding future One Loft Champs. Not my brilliance in selecting traits other then those my winners just happen to have. Do I "like" all of them ? No, but those pretty things can always be bred in later, once those winning genes are firmly implanted. 

So far, there should be no surprise that pairings of birds where there are uninterrupted generations of multiple diploma and race winners x multiple diploma race winners has produced what one would expect, more of the same. What should be so surprising about that ? 

The only question going forward, is how many additional ways can I raise that bar, so that I can go out even further on that selection curve ? How far can or should the envelope be pushed ? 

In conclusion, most if not all claim to use the basket as their chief design tool. The results often tell a different story. Perhaps...and *part II of the Smith Theory * 

*We as fanciers, may have allowed various biases into our selection process which might make us feel better, but have inhibited the development of a more advanced racing machine, as a result of these irrational biases and the law of unintended consequences. * *Mother Nature is an incredibly powerful force which seeks disorder and chaos. The perfect racing pigeon has yet to be hatched. Mother Nature can help us design one, if we get out of the way and let her do her thing !*


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Interesting list of widely held theories.
> 
> My personal preferred breeding method is to select from the #1 and #2 maybe #3 Champion Bird for my loft, and hopefully will also just happen to be the #1 and #2 & #3 Champion Bird for my club and combine levels as well, for future breeding. A bird in the prizes in say 8 out of 8 events, is the type of bird I seek and retain for breeding future One Loft Champs. Not my brilliance in selecting traits other then those my winners just happen to have. Do I "like" all of them ? No, but those pretty things can always be bred in later, once those winning genes are firmly implanted.
> 
> ...


Part II of the Warren Smith Theory, which I imagine is no small part, is the methods used to determine which of the above stated birds are paired together. I can't imagine you would blindly let your #1 and #2 performing birds pair up? 

In other words, there has to be some selection criteria beyond performance, am I right? I agree that in the best of worlds performance should be the base. But then what? Physical features? Linebreeding to try and fix genetic qualities so they are predictable? Those two are pretty high on the list for me.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Kastle Loft said:


> Part II of the Warren Smith Theory, which I imagine is no small part, is the methods used to determine which of the above stated birds are paired together. I can't imagine you would blindly let your #1 and #2 performing birds pair up?
> 
> *In other words, there has to be some selection criteria beyond performance, am I right? *I agree that in the best of worlds performance should be the base. But then what? Physical features? Linebreeding to try and fix genetic qualities so they are predictable? Those two are pretty high on the list for me.


 I am writing from the perspective of a fancier who already has a closely bred distinct genetic line. Where presumably, at some level, those winning genes have been fixed by way of 12 or more generations in strong hands. I do not suppose that my selection of mates will alter the outcome more then random chance. Pairings are typically changed frequently anyway. Perhaps on the margin, there may be a pigeon fancier who can further enhance his line by casting aside #1's and #2's in favor of the bird with a great eyeball for example, or who can look at two birds and by pairing a certain way, increase the odds of those "winning genes" presenting themselves and resulting in more winning offspring. For me, I am not convinced it has not just been pure dumb luck on my part.. Simply putting "good" cocks and hens together, and luckily, they manage to produce a few winners in spite of my ignorance or maybe because of it. 

For the most part, people can choose to believe what they wish, there is no data out there that I am aware of, that would suggest that a very average fancier as myself, could do any better at selecting then simply relying 100% on the race basket. I have had just too many instances where "expert" pairing's were no more likely to produce a winning champ, then pure chance. 

And when you are only working with five breeding pairs, in my mind it is six or 1/2 dozen. Sooner or later they be paired to every other breeder, or at least a new mate every year anyway, throw enough stuff at the wall and something sooner or later something will stick. Just as nature intended I think.

Sure takes a weight off my shoulders knowing that all I have to do is retain the best "winners" and Mother Nature will sort out the rest. If those "correct" wings, tails, eyes, vents, necks, feet, etc are there, or not there, does not matter, just as long as they continue with the 1st Place wins. I suspect, that many of those things people think are important, may not really matter at all. 

Perhaps I am simply self deluded, in which case the future will produce increasing mediocre results and thus my theory will lack creditable evidence in it's support. This year I relied on love as much as any grand design on my part. I will let you know if Love in terms of mate selection is less effective then my brain storming. I would not in this case, bet against love.


----------

